# MANILA | Aurelia Residences | 187m | 51 fl | U/C



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Ducks_lover said:


> ..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

erzo01 said:


> Taken earlier today
> Pardon the quality as photo was taken inside Fort bus.


----------



## ajosh821 (Apr 23, 2012)

*09/11/2022 *- *Meg Suzuki*

*







*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

drawbobo said:


> October 7, 2022.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

Sky_Higher said:


> *October 19, 2022*


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

johnrob15 said:


> From City Explorer Plus


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

reyvil888 said:


> alter_grego


----------

